# سيدي قد ملأ الحزن قلبي



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*لقد ملأ الحزن قلبى وضاقت بى الدنيا
لقد غرقت فى همومى ومشاكلى وبدأ اليأس يحيط  بى فلا أرى سواها
ولكن مازال قلبى يصرخ إليك متى تجيب ؟ هل نسيتنى ؟؟
آلا  تسمعنى ؟؟ آلم تعد تحبنى ؟؟
بالأمس كانت دموعى تغلبك !
وكان حبك لا يحتملها ،  قائلا لى حولى عنى عيناك ، فإنهما قد غلبتانى
ولكنى اليوم غارقا فى بحار اليأس  والألم ، تحيط بى التجارب من كل جانب .
ويبكى قلبى بمرارة أما عيناى فقد ذبلتا  من كثرة دموعى
آه سيدى ليتنى أموت فالموت أهون من أحتمال بعدك عنى و أنا فى هذا  الحال

أبنى و حبيبى أنا قريب جدا منك.**

كن شديدا فى الضيقة .لا تجعل  الضيقة تحطمك ، إنما حطمها أنت بأيمانك.**
أنها دموع الخوف تجعلك لا ترانى ولا  تحسنى.
خوفك معناه الشك فى حبى فكيف ترانى والشك يملآك ؟
إن الزجاجة إذا وقعت  على صخرة لا تتحطم الصخرة
وإنما تتحطم الزجاجة كن إذن صخرة أريدك أن تكون  صخرة

يا سيدي امازلت تحبني**

أمازلت تسأل حبيبى ؟؟؟ هات يدك وضعها هنا  لتعرف مدى حبى**

أنها آثار الحربه والمسامير وأكليل الشوك أول مرة ألمس ندبات  ذاك الأكليل أنها رهيبه !!! ماأعظم حبك إلهى...**

ولكن سيدى لماذا كل هذه  التجارب والضيقات أنها تطفو فوق رأسى كحمل ثقيل**

أنها صليبك أكليلك و تأخذ  منها خبرة فى الحياة إنها لصقلك حبيبى ، حتى يظهر معدنك الطيب أترفض حمل  صليبك ؟؟  أم تريد الهروب كما فعل بطرس من قبل ؟؟**

بطرس الصخر ة !!! ولكنه حينما نظر  إليا جرى ليحمل صليبه بل وصلب ورأسه إلى أسفل**

إذن هيا حبيبى وأنظر إلى هيا  أنزع عنك دموع الخوف حتى ترانى**
هيا أنزع عنك الشك فى حبى حتى تحس  حضنى

سيدى ، أنا أحبك كثيرا ولكن أنهكت التجارب قواى وأحس بعدم القدرة على  حمل الصليب**

سأحمله عنك أحس بالمرارة سيكون حبى حلاوة لحلقك**
أنا هو الباب  فقط ألق على كل الأحمال هل تفكر فى الحلول وأنت فى حضنى؟؟؟

لا لن أفعل بل  سأفكر فى حضنك وأنا فى وسط الهموم.**

عندما تفكر فى حضنى ستجد نفسك  فيه**
وعندما تكون فى حضنى لن تكون هناك هموم
فقط أترك نفسك فى حضنى وأنزع دموع  الخوف وسترى زراعى تحملك

أحبك يا ألهى يا قوتى يا طوق نجاتي*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مايو 2010)

*



أحبك يا ألهى يا قوتى يا طوق نجاتي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين


شكرا للتامل الطيب
تحيتي *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*امين*
*ميرسي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*


*ميرسي كوبتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي كوكو لمرورك*​


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *آه سيدى ليتنى أموت فالموت أهون من أحتمال بعدك عنى و أنا فى هذا الحال
> 
> أنها آثار الحربه والمسامير وأكليل الشوك أول مرة ألمس ندبات ذاك الأكليل أنها رهيبه !!!*


شكرا لك...

رائع جدا...

صلي معي لأجل الخطاة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

lordjesus قال:


> شكرا لك...
> 
> رائع جدا...
> 
> صلي معي لأجل الخطاة...


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------

